# lets see those costumes turned into props



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

let me start by saying, i'm not a rich man.
we just recently purchased our first home and are alittle house poor. i'd love to eventually have a huge haunt every halloween, but its gonna be one of those things that slowly happens over time. 

so every year i make a costume i can recycle as a prop.
this year i went as the bloody lunitic.

















http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/85655-bloody-lunitic.html

i purchase an old rootstien mannaquin this morning (kijiji-cheap)








the combination has made for a scary prop.
















she's already wigged me out a couple time.lol

i'd love to see all those costumes turned props. (past or present)
lets see what ya got.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

View attachment 8486


Cleopatra, I wore this 4-5 years ago, made a body and didn't know what to put on it so I said un huh! Cleo costume, i think she turned out soooo beautamus.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice props folks.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

well i found another mannequin cheap, so i figured i'd break out one of my old costumes.

this was my grim reaper outfit from 2 years back. the mask is a new purchase (halloween clearance)

















now i'm not sure if you noticed, but this mannequin is extremely busty. (were talking double/triple d cup size)

eventually i hope to find another cheap mannequin for the grim and i'll do this one up as elvira, mistress of the dark.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

My Organist has taken over my old Grim Reaper costume. I made a Vampire out of old costumes and put him upside down on the inverter machine but I can't find a pic.


----------

